# Quick toot on the Goblin mini



## Marzuq (28/7/15)



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Keyaam (28/7/15)

I see you loving the goblin mini. I rate this the best RTA at the moment

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Marzuq (28/7/15)

Keyaam said:


> I see you loving the goblin mini. I rate this the best RTA at the moment


couldnt agree with you more


----------



## Silver (29/7/15)

Hi @Marzuq

Sorry if this has been commented on before but what is the main difference in the vape on the Goblin Mini versus the Billow V2 ? I assume you have tried the Billow2...


----------



## Marzuq (29/7/15)

Silver said:


> Hi @Marzuq
> 
> Sorry if this has been commented on before but what is the main difference in the vape on the Goblin Mini versus the Billow V2 ? I assume you have tried the Billow2...


Yeah I have both the billow v2 and goblin mini. 

Throat hit on the billow v2 is way more hectic. Flavour is good. Clouds are good. And pretty good airflow. It's winning feature is that you can rebuild coils and Rewick without having to throw your juice out. 

The goblin mini is a winner for me because it has a bigger deck to build on so 24g wire works. The airflow I such better and the fact that it has only what is needed to make it work is what makes it so small. The vape difference comes in where because the deck is wider and higher u can build with thicker wire. Raise or drop ur coil and this will all affect airflow and flavour.

If you are after throat hit then the billow v2 is designed for you. 
If you chasing flavour and clouds then the goblin mini is for you.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver (29/7/15)

Marzuq said:


> Yeah I have both the billow v2 and goblin mini.
> 
> Throat hit on the billow v2 is way more hectic. Flavour is good. Clouds are good. And pretty good airflow. It's winning feature is that you can rebuild coils and Rewick without having to throw your juice out.
> 
> ...



Thanks for that @Marzuq
So well explained!
Much appreciated

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/7/15)

Marzuq said:


> Yeah I have both the billow v2 and goblin mini.
> 
> Throat hit on the billow v2 is way more hectic. Flavour is good. Clouds are good. And pretty good airflow. It's winning feature is that you can rebuild coils and Rewick without having to throw your juice out.
> 
> ...



Oh sheeezzzzz! I need another device....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (29/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh sheeezzzzz! I need another device....


My advice get the ipv d2. Paired with the goblin mini, you are looking at a perfect stealth device. Size of device that is. You won't be able to hide the plumes of clouds it chucks out

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## rvdwesth (29/7/15)

Marzuq said:


> My advice get the ipv d2. Paired with the goblin mini, you are looking at a perfect stealth device. Size of device that is. You won't be able to hide the plumes of clouds it chucks out


I got the Goblin Mini today.
Did a quick dual build with 28g Kanthal on it at 0.68 Ohm and boy oh boy this thing blows my mind. It is next level awesome. I have never tasted such good flavour, (sorry to piss people off) but not even the Reo's I tried comes close to this little beast. I have a 4%caramel and 3%banana DIY max VG in here that I could hardly taste on any of my other devices, as a test and this bad boy just pop those beautifully.
Look this man here is one happy vaper... 
Except while I was typing this the wife claimed my new tank as her own--> guess I will just have to buy another one then.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Marzuq (29/7/15)

rvdwesth said:


> I got the Goblin Mini today.
> Did a quick dual build with 28g Kanthal on it at 0.68 Ohm and boy oh boy this thing blows my mind. It is next level awesome. I have never tasted such good flavour, (sorry to piss people off) but not even the Reo's I tried comes close to this little beast. I have a 4%caramel and 3%banana DIY max VG in here that I could hardly taste on any of my other devices, as a test and this bad boy just pop those beautifully.
> Look this man here is one happy vaper...
> Except while I was typing this the wife claimed my new tank as her own--> guess I will just have to buy another one then.



Well said Bro. And the fact that it got claimed by the wife speaks volumes. It's a winner indeed. I'm getting a second mini

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nooby (29/7/15)

Wow, super excited to try it out tonight. should have it in my hands in the next hour or so.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Marzuq (29/7/15)

Nooby said:


> Wow, super excited to try it out tonight. should have it in my hands in the next hour or so.


Pop in here once you have tried her out and let us know what ur initial thoughts are

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Keyaam (29/7/15)

Marzuq said:


> Pop in here once you have tried her out and let us know what ur initial thoughts are


His gonna order another one

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nooby (29/7/15)

Haha... relax boys, lets first try it. I don't see you guys ordering another...


----------



## Marzuq (29/7/15)

Nooby said:


> Haha... relax boys, lets first try it. I don't see you guys ordering another...



I have


----------



## rvdwesth (29/7/15)

My second one is ordered. Pickup tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## kev mac (29/7/15)

Marzuq said:


> View attachment 32242
> 
> View attachment 32243


This tiny bigger has GIANT flavor!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kev mac (29/7/15)

Marzuq said:


> couldnt agree with you more


Not too bad on clouds either.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kev mac (29/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh sheeezzzzz! I need another device....


I don't think you'll regret it, this has become my go to tank of late.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac (29/7/15)

rvdwesth said:


> My second one is ordered. Pickup tomorrow.


Like a man that knows what he wants.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nooby (30/7/15)

Soooo... first night and morning with this tank.. I must of wicked this thing with to much cotton because I cannot vape at high watts. I'm running a 0.5-0.6 dual 26g on a 2.5mm ID at about 23 watts (3.7v) to keep it from dry hits. I cannot vape this setup at higher watts. I would change the cotton in a heart beat, but gees, I have to carefully drain the juice by disassembling the tank(con) again. This is what is stopping me from re-wicking. 

My first attempt at this tank was a single twisted 28g on a 2.5mm ID at 0.5 ohms didn't go to well either, worst than my current setup with dry hits!

I still have high hopes for this tank. Will give it a try again tonight. Any advice on cotton position or amount? 

Thanks


----------



## Marzuq (30/7/15)

Nooby said:


> Soooo... first night and morning with this tank.. I must of wicked this thing with to much cotton because I cannot vape at high watts. I'm running a 0.5-0.6 dual 26g on a 2.5mm ID at about 23 watts (3.7v) to keep it from dry hits. I cannot vape this setup at higher watts. I would change the cotton in a heart beat, but gees, I have to carefully drain the juice by disassembling the tank(con) again. This is what is stopping me from re-wicking.
> 
> My first attempt at this tank was a single twisted 28g on a 2.5mm ID at 0.5 ohms didn't go to well either, worst than my current setup with dry hits!
> 
> ...



Your issue is that you are using 28g kanthal. 
If you want to go higher in the watts you need thicker wire with a bigger ID. That will allow for more juice to suck into the cotton hence no more dry hits. You should treat this tank as if it is a dripper. 

I have drained juice from this tank quite a few times with no spillage at all.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nooby (30/7/15)

Marzuq said:


> Your issue is that you are using 28g kanthal.
> If you want to go higher in the watts you need thicker wire with a bigger ID. That will allow for more juice to suck into the cotton hence no more dry hits. You should treat this tank as if it is a dripper.
> 
> I have drained juice from this tank quite a few times with no spillage at all.



Thanks for info.. However, I am using 26g lol. My firs build was with 28g. Current is with 26g with 2.5mm ID. But I just spoke to @Keyaam now, says I should try shortening my cotton till the edge, not in the channels. It's not all the way in the channels at the moment, just a little bit inside, but will redo it later.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rvdwesth (30/7/15)

Marzuq said:


> Your issue is that you are using 28g kanthal.
> If you want to go higher in the watts you need thicker wire with a bigger ID. That will allow for more juice to suck into the cotton hence no more dry hits. You should treat this tank as if it is a dripper.
> 
> I have drained juice from this tank quite a few times with no spillage at all.



Mine is running on 28g Kanthal, 2.5mm ID and KGD cotton very loose through the coil. the wicks are about 1/2 way deep into the channel and cut in a triangle to get more cotton through the coil and less up the juice channel. My sweet spot is at 23W on a 0.7 coil, and it vapes like a dream.
Huge dense clouds with tons of flavour.

I also drained it once using syringe through the filler hole.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Achmat89 (30/7/15)

Nooby said:


> Wow, super excited to try it out tonight. should have it in my hands in the next hour or so.



Hey bro, where are you getting one... do share please lol


----------



## Nooby (30/7/15)

I got the last 1 from Complex chaos yesterday lol..

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## kev mac (30/7/15)

Nooby said:


> Soooo... first night and morning with this tank.. I must of wicked this thing with to much cotton because I cannot vape at high watts. I'm running a 0.5-0.6 dual 26g on a 2.5mm ID at about 23 watts (3.7v) to keep it from dry hits. I cannot vape this setup at higher watts. I would change the cotton in a heart beat, but gees, I have to carefully drain the juice by disassembling the tank(con) again. This is what is stopping me from re-wicking.
> 
> My first attempt at this tank was a single twisted 28g on a 2.5mm ID at 0.5 ohms didn't go to well either, worst than my current setup with dry hits!
> 
> ...


There are some wicking tutorials on YouTube but@rvdwesth seems to have it dow


----------



## Achmat89 (30/7/15)

Nooby said:


> I got the last 1 from Complex chaos yesterday lol..


Sad for dayz lol


----------



## Nooby (31/7/15)

Soooo... re-wicked the Goblin mini last night, annnnddddd...... NO dry hits!  Just put in less cotton and cut it till on the edge(no leaking since last night). I'm a happy chappy! Thanks all for the advice, appreciate it as always. Now, next question is, where do I find a small, sharp thin tip scissors lol? It's a mission to cut the cotton so close to the edge with anything big!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (31/7/15)

Nooby said:


> Soooo... re-wicked the Goblin mini last night, annnnddddd...... NO dry hits!  Just put in less cotton and cut it till on the edge(no leaking since last night). I'm a happy chappy! Thanks all for the advice, appreciate it as always. Now, next question is, where do I find a small, sharp thin tip scissors lol? It's a mission to cut the cotton so close to the edge with anything big!



i have been searching for just that same pair of scissors for over a month now. cuticle scissors, medical kit scissors, baby nail cutting scissors. ive tried them all.but they just not sharp enough. next stop... an outdoors shop

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nooby (31/7/15)

Marzuq said:


> i have been searching for just that same pair of scissors for over a month now. cuticle scissors, medical kit scissors, baby nail cutting scissors. ive tried them all.but they just not sharp enough. next stop... an outdoors shop



Please let us know if you find  Will check now as well...


----------



## Keyaam (31/7/15)

Nooby said:


> Please let us know if you find  Will check now as well...


Try Dischem. I think its about 8 bucks

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/7/15)

Nooby said:


> Please let us know if you find  Will check now as well...



Both bought at Dischem. Tweezerman are my favourites but they were expensive. The cheap green one on the right was around R7 and they do an awesome job and are as sharp as the expensive pair.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (31/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Both bought at Dischem. Tweezerman are my favourites but they were expensive. The cheap green one on the right was around R7 and they do an awesome job and are as sharp as the expensive pair.
> View attachment 32514



awesome thanks @Rob Fisher Ill head on over to dischem this evening to get me 2pairs. a set for home and a travel set.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nooby (31/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Both bought at Dischem. Tweezerman are my favourites but they were expensive. The cheap green one on the right was around R7 and they do an awesome job and are as sharp as the expensive pair.
> View attachment 32514



Thanks for the info. What is the price for the 1 on the left? I need to get to Dischem!


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (31/7/15)

Marzuq said:


> i have been searching for just that same pair of scissors for over a month now. cuticle scissors, medical kit scissors, baby nail cutting scissors. ive tried them all.but they just not sharp enough. next stop... an outdoors shop


Baby nail cutting is the best bru. I use my nephews and I hate any other scissor. I'll bring it with when I come around again and show you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (31/7/15)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Baby nail cutting is the best bru. I use my nephews and I hate any other scissor. I'll bring it with when I come around again and show you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



shot @Yusuf Cape Vaper but its more important that you bring good juice with

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (31/7/15)

Marzuq said:


> shot @Yusuf Cape Vaper but its more important that you bring good juice with


You then the man with the good joose lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nooby (31/7/15)

I also stay in Surrey Estate


----------



## Marzuq (31/7/15)

Nooby said:


> I also stay in Surrey Estate



Are we looking for invites?


----------



## Nooby (31/7/15)

Marzuq said:


> Are we looking for invites?


----------



## Mklops (13/8/15)

RESURRECTION!!! *waves hands in magical gestures*


Joking aside, is everyone still happy with their goblin mini's? Is it still the way to go in terms of subtanks?

I'm hoping to get some serious feedback on living with it; as I am looking for something new (and better than Ego one Mega) to put on my Evic VT and the size and initial impressions are leaning to this being the way to go...

Will note that I'm still only a single coil man but have read that it has capability for both.. Like good flavor and TH, not too bothered about clouds but wont complain about them either

Any additional input regarding this would be highly appreicated.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (13/8/15)

Mklops said:


> RESURRECTION!!! *waves hands in magical gestures*
> 
> 
> Joking aside, is everyone still happy with their goblin mini's? Is it still the way to go in terms of subtanks?
> ...



Best rta by far. 
You will not be disappointed. I've got two now and I'm loving it

Reactions: Like 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Neil (13/8/15)

Nooby said:


> Soooo... re-wicked the Goblin mini last night, annnnddddd...... NO dry hits!  Just put in less cotton and cut it till on the edge(no leaking since last night). I'm a happy chappy! Thanks all for the advice, appreciate it as always. Now, next question is, where do I find a small, sharp thin tip scissors lol? It's a mission to cut the cotton so close to the edge with anything big!



I use these, seems to do the job just fine. Only problem is its from Fasttech and it takes a month to get here!
https://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10002881/1215700-precision-stainless-steel-thrum-scissors


----------



## kev mac (13/8/15)

You wo


Mklops said:


> RESURRECTION!!! *waves hands in magical gestures*
> 
> 
> Joking aside, is everyone still happy with their goblin mini's? Is it still the way to go in terms of subtanks?
> ...


You won't regret buying the gobmin,does it all well.


----------



## Marzuq (14/8/15)

Neil said:


> I use these, seems to do the job just fine. Only problem is its from Fasttech and it takes a month to get here!
> https://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10002881/1215700-precision-stainless-steel-thrum-scissors



Awesome @Neil 
Those look like what a seamstress would use. I have Even some in canal walk. Dischem too. Not as fancy but sure it can work. Thanks for the idea


----------



## Marzuq (14/8/15)

Marzuq said:


> Best rta by far.
> You will not be disappointed. I've got two now and I'm loving it



@kev mac if you don't mind my asking but what do you not agree with in my post?


----------



## JackalR (14/8/15)

Hey guys. I got the goblin yesterday. Juices it up last night and discovered this morning it leaked through air channels all over my mod. How do you guys wick it?


----------



## Nooby (14/8/15)

JackalR said:


> Hey guys. I got the goblin yesterday. Juices it up last night and discovered this morning it leaked through air channels all over my mod. How do you guys wick it?



@Marzuq have some pics and showed me how. Try it that way and see. Cut the cotton close to the deck as possible(at a curve), blow it to fluff it up, down, sideways, add the ring, primer it, push the wicks slightly down all facing 1 direction... This works well for me as well, no leaking at all, just condensation.

Hope this helps.


----------



## JackalR (14/8/15)

Thanks man. Any possibility of @Marzuq to share said pictures


----------



## Mklops (14/8/15)

@JackalR the pictures are in a thread created by him, if you look in the rebuildable tanks section, first page.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mklops (14/8/15)

Thank you for the advice recieved guys; much appreciated.

Aother issue; has anyone been able to coil with Ni on the Goblin Mini yet?

Dont mind Kanthal but would like to use the TC on my evic VT if I can..


----------



## Nooby (14/8/15)

Mklops said:


> Thank you for the advice recieved guys; much appreciated.
> 
> Aother issue; has anyone been able to coil with Ni on the Goblin Mini yet?
> 
> Dont mind Kanthal but would like to use the TC on my evic VT if I can..



Saw a video, 12 wrap 2.5 mm dual 28g nickel...not sure what it came out to, but ya lol. Enjoying kanthal in the mini for now.


----------



## Andre (14/8/15)

JackalR said:


> Thanks man. Any possibility of @Marzuq to share said pictures



Here you go: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/goblin-mini-rewick.t13753/

I wicked mine to good effect using the 2 cut method from this video.


----------

